# Where can I get info to do the Deca myself



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will try this before I cancel DIRECTV.

I have a SWiM at the dish, HR20-700 and a HR22-100.

I need 3 DECAs with power and BSF?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

gio12 said:


> I will try this before I cancel DIRECTV.
> 
> I have a SWiM at the dish, HR20-700 and a HR22-100.
> 
> I need 3 DECAs with power and BSF?


The DVRs each need a DECA (plus the short blue ethernet cable that comes with the DECA).

The 3rd DECA is for connecting the DECA cloud to your broadband router. For this you can use a Broadband DECA, or a regular DECA. The Broadband DECA is usually sold with its own power supply. The regular DECA is not. Whichever DECA you get for the broadband connection, you need to attach a coax from the dish, either via the main splitter, or by adding a 2-way splitter at one of your receivers.

All of your splitters need to be green label splitters.

You will only need a band stop filter if your SWiM LNB doesn't have a green label. The green label may look like these (first two pictures) http://www.2000networks.com/DirecTV-Satellite-TV-LNB-s/38.htm

If your SWiM LNB doesn't have the green label, then the band stop filter attaches at the input side of the first splitter.

Once everything is installed, you will still need to call or email DIRECTV to have them activate Whole Home DVR Service.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's the link David had earlier from ebay for all you need for $59.99 (the cheaper $49.99 ended): http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Directv-MRV-D...d=140548835978&ps=63&clkid=879708717730072713


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> The DVRs each need a DECA (plus the short blue ethernet cable that comes with the DECA).
> 
> The 3rd DECA is for connecting the DECA cloud to your broadband router. For this you can use a Broadband DECA, or a regular DECA. The Broadband DECA is usually sold with its own power supply. The regular DECA is not. Whichever DECA you get for the broadband connection, you need to attach a coax from the dish, either via the main splitter, or by adding a 2-way splitter at one of your receivers.
> 
> ...


I guess I need the BSF as the swiM has form 3 yrs ago.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Here's the link David had earlier from ebay for all you need for $59.99 (the cheaper $49.99 ended): http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Directv-MRV-D...d=140548835978&ps=63&clkid=879708717730072713


But I will need a 3rd one to the router, correct?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gio12 said:


> But I will need a 3rd one to the router, correct?


That black box in the picture is the one that connects to the router.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That black box in the picture is the one that connects to the router.


Thanks. I have to see if $60 is worth it to stay on. problem is that its ends in a hour. But at least I know what to get and I can think about it.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

You only need the third DECA (and power supply) is you want to connect your receivers to the Internet for things like VOD. If you only care about MRV then you just need two DECA units (which come with the short network cable). I believe there is someone selling 2 in the buy/sell forum for $15 each. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192936

Oh, and you need the BSF since the SWim is not green labeled.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

here is a BSF for $5 delivered http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DIREC-TV-DE...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b60d5d3f


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

FWIW, I have been running without a BSF with no issues (YMMV). Actually I have one, but I don't plan on going into my crawl space where the SWM5 is located until absolutely necessary (I use both outputs so the BSF and a splitter would need to go there).


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you have a green lable SWM you don't need the BSF.

There was a Broad band deca kit for sale on ebay for $15. I have 2 NIB DECA's in the buy sell section. That would give you everything for $45. If you needed a BS Filter it would be $50.

Do you have a 3rd line to hook up the broad band deca? It will need it's own line as well. You might be better off just getting the 2 receiver deca's and ordering a wireless deca from directv if you need to run a line.


----------



## RedBeard42 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm the total helpless n00b here when it comes to DirecTV. I just picked up a WDTV Live box and am interested in connecting it at the TV set using the DECA. Is this insane or can I just get a splitter and a black-box DECA adapter or one of the inline DECA adapters? I've got an HR24-700 at the location where I would put the DECA, an H24-700(?) upstairs and a "DECA Broadband Adapter" DECABB1MR0-01 at my router.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> If you have a green lable SWM you don't need the BSF.
> 
> There was a Broad band deca kit for sale on ebay for $15. I have 2 NIB DECA's in the buy sell section. That would give you everything for $45. If you needed a BS Filter it would be $50.
> 
> Do you have a 3rd line to hook up the broad band deca? It will need it's own line as well. You might be better off just getting the 2 receiver deca's and ordering a wireless deca from directv if you need to run a line.


I need third line coming in the the house? I have one cable coming into each room since I have a SWM.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

gio12 said:


> I need three line coming in the the house? I have one cable coming into each room since I have a SWM.


You would need a line for the broad band DECA and then the two you have for each of yuor HD DVR's currently. So yes a total of 3 lines into the home.

You could split one of your existing lines inside if it is close to the router.


----------



## TITAN_53 (Jul 23, 2007)

You probably want to check your splitter also to see if it has a green sticker on it. There were some splitters used with swm before playlist sharing that weren't "tweaked" for mrv.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You would need a line for the broad band DECA and then the two you have for each of yuor HD DVR's currently. So yes a total of 3 lines into the home.
> 
> You could split one of your existing lines inside if it is close to the router.


Yes, the router is 3 ft away. can't diplex it on the antenna feed, right? Man, I removed the extra cable 2 yrs ago and patched the walls and what not.

So I need one line to each DVR, and an extra line to the router, or split one line from a DVR to the router.

thanks


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

TITAN_53 said:


> You probably want to check your splitter also to see if it has a green sticker on it. There were some splitters used with swm before playlist sharing that weren't "tweaked" for mrv.


I will in the morning.

Also: I had MRV enabled under the Beta status and hour ago, FINALLY. Could not get it to work yet. I assume both recovers need to be restarted. I will fool with it tomorrow. The iPad apps shows both connected and I can control the upstairs TV.

If I can get this to work wired or wireless, I wont need the DECA and will stick around for now. I prefer wireless upstarts, but I can stay wired if need be.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

pfp said:


> You only need the third DECA (and power supply) is you want to connect your receivers to the Internet for things like VOD. If you only care about MRV then you just need two DECA units (which come with the short network cable). I believe there is someone selling 2 in the buy/sell forum for $15 each. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=192936
> 
> Oh, and you need the BSF since the SWim is not green labeled.


Yeah, I use VOD.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RedBeard42 said:


> I'm the total helpless n00b here when it comes to DirecTV. I just picked up a WDTV Live box and am interested in connecting it at the TV set using the DECA. Is this insane or can I just get a splitter and a black-box DECA adapter or one of the inline DECA adapters? I've got an HR24-700 at the location where I would put the DECA, an H24-700(?) upstairs and a "DECA Broadband Adapter" DECABB1MR0-01 at my router.


Yes that would work;

Make sure your 2x1 splitter is a "green label" type.

Either DECA type will suffice, though the BB DECA is a cheaper and cleaner option since it is more compact, aesthetically pleasing, and comes with it's own power supply. Whereas the inline module requires a special "blue colored" 18v adapter (PS-18) or an improvisation made up of a 21v SWiMLNB power inserter with a 75 ohm terminating cap placed on the "receiver" port.

You would be in effect running the WDTV Live box through the DECA cloud. And while the DECA coax network has plenty of bandwidth to do this, just be advised that DirecTV does not recommend it and views this as an unsupported configuration. Therefore first remove it should you ever choose to call a DirecTV tech out in the future for any MRV problems or he may refuse to touch it.


----------



## RedBeard42 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks HoTat2


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I got MRV enabled in Beta/Unsupported mode. So far its working great wirelessly! 

It takes a about 20 sec for the show to start and FF is a bit slow when you need to skip chunks at a time, but I have no complaints for now. Even OTA HD is perfect!

Now I will either break down and buy my own DECA equipment, or stay like this.


----------

